# Black/Brown algae growing on substrate?



## biglos201 (Jan 28, 2013)

*Bump!*

:help:

Can anyone identify this algae?


----------



## klibs (May 1, 2014)

He needs like 100x more plants. Why even bother dosing EI / running CO2 with that few plants to feed?


----------



## biglos201 (Jan 28, 2013)

klibs said:


> He needs like 100x more plants. Why even bother dosing EI / running CO2 with that few plants to feed?


Good point! 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## lksdrinker (Feb 12, 2014)

Are you sure thats even algae? Could it just be detritus and old plant matter collecting on the substrate? What happens after a water change and trying to suck all that out of the tank?


----------



## biglos201 (Jan 28, 2013)

He tells me it grows on the substrate. He's tried to remove it manually but it comes back. It looks like a kind of black hair algae 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Doppelgaenger (Jul 20, 2015)

If it's not BBA then I think you can try shrimp in there. I put some Orange Sakura shrimp in my tank and I went from diatoms growing all over my substrate to it looking like I just poured it in the tank, and they keep it looking like that too.

A siamese algae eater will probably also knock that down real fast too


----------



## streeker02 (May 2, 2014)

looks like BBA to me. What klibs said, there is barely any plant mass to need fert or co2 in that tank. Just feeding the algae.


----------



## LRJ (Jul 31, 2014)

BGA (Cyanobacteria)


----------

